# Not BBQ but Chili



## bigwheel (Oct 15, 2007)

TCA 3rd Annual Newman Robinson Memorial Chili Cookoff

When:  Nov 18th Sunday Noon til 5 PM
Where: Lonngegan's Sports Pub and Grill (corner of T-26 and Mid Cities  
            Blvd. Hurst, TX)
How:    Show up with 25 bucks and cook a pot o Red. No yankee chili
           allowed. No beans..rice..noodles..hunks or floaters etc. No 
           canned..frozen or prepared mixes. Must be cooked in the open in 
           plain view. Boyscout stove works well. Pets and RV's welcome.  
           No  hookups.  
End result: Paying back at least 80% of the entry fees and all of any 
                 added money or prizes. The fella who owns the place usually 
                 kicks in an extry 150-200 to be divided up amongst the winners.
                 Awards up to 10 places Be there or be square.

Contact info: Jefferson Davis Wheeler 682-465-8392 (free mins after 7 and in bed by 10 weeknights). 

bigwheel


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds like some great food Mr. Wheel and with a man with a name like "Jefferson Davis" as part of his name I'm sure it will be a Fine, Fine Event.

Wish I lived closer.
Best of luck!
peace


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeppers we aint never been accused of being yankees Now the daughter did marry one but I finally bought him a bus ticket back to PA where he still remains. Best investment I ever made.  

bigwheel


----------

